# Changing assigned bedroom?



## Michelle (Jun 29, 2017)

I am traveling with husband, mother, and son in August. We are taking the Coast Starlight from Los Angeles to Portland, then back home a few days later. We have booked two bedrooms for the trip.

On the trip up, we are assigned bedrooms B and C in the same car. On the trip home, however, we are assigned bedroom B in one car, and bedroom B in a different car. Is there any way to change that so that we have two adjoining bedrooms in the same car?

Thanks!


----------



## Maglev (Jun 29, 2017)

I would recommend that you call Amtrak and speak to an agent.

Best wishes for a fun trip!


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

With B and C in the same car, you have what used to be known as a "bedroom suite". There is a partition between the two rooms which you can ask your attendant to open so that you can share the space. Luxurious, and you can ask to have it open during the day but closed at night for privacy if you prefer.

You should call Amtrak and speak to an agent and ask to see if you can have your reservation modified...that's the key word, *"modify"*...so that you can have a bedroom suite on your return trip as well. A good agent should be able to do this at no additional cost IF space is available. _That's a big "IF"._ So if the agent says no space is available at this time, thank him/her and keep calling back, preferably at breakfast time every morning. Somebody may cancel.

Edit To Add: Just to make it clear, on Superliners (west of Chicago plus _Capitol Limited_), only bedrooms B & C or bedrooms D & E may be combined into a suite. Bedroom A cannot be booked as part of a suite due to the physical configuration of the car. On Viewliners (single level cars operated in the east), there are only two bedrooms A & B. These can be combined into a suite if you book both.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 29, 2017)

You might have to ask to speak to a supervisor re two bedrooms in one car to not be charged more. But remember, they might not be available.

ALWAYS book with an agent if you need anything special (like more than 1 room or someone handicapped in any way). Amtrak's computers can't handle requests and agents sometimes want to charge you more for changes even if you call 5 minutes after making the online reservation. However, they are wonderful about getting roomettes across from each other or bedrooms side-by-side if available when you make reservations with them. Calling in the evening is best as they are less busy and can spare the time.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 29, 2017)

Call Amtrak ASAP. The key word is not change but MODIFY. Cant stress that enough. Too many phone agents want to charge you more. If they insist, as for a supervisor, if they refuse, politely hang up and call again, you will get a different person. Start over, they may be fantastic in helping you.

Have a great trip. Don't forget the Metropolitan Lounge in both LA and Portland. These are for Sleeping car passengers and you will be pre-boarded from these.


----------

